

The Diaspora that wasn’t, and the way into the walled gardens. - Tsiolkovsky
http://decafbad.net/2011/02/08/the-diaspora-that-wasnt-and-the-way-into-the-walled-gardens/

======
motters
See
[https://github.com/appleseedproj/appleseed/blob/master/_docu...](https://github.com/appleseedproj/appleseed/blob/master/_documentation/quicksocial.txt)

------
yuvadam
This cannot be stressed enough.

However, developing open protocols is not _sexy_. Developing a Facebook clone
with privacy controls upfront is more so.

